# Send PDF as body of text?



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Is there a way of sending an e-mail with a PDF document as the body of the text rather than as an attachment? 
I'm trying to make the e-mail text look more like a brochure/pamplet than like an e-mail.

Have I explained that properly? I know what I'm trying to achieve but I'm not sure how do do it - if it is possible?!?

Thanks.
Richard.


----------



## NedLud (Mar 15, 2008)

You'll need a tool that converts pdf's to something else that can be copied/pasted to your email client. I did a quick google search, and found this: http://www.pdfkit.com/pdf-export-kit.htm -- there's a demo you can download, but otherwise you need to buy the product.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

NedLud,
Thanks I'll give it a try.
Does anyone care to recommend this or other progs or methods this type before I feel the urge to spend $$$?!

Thanks
Richard.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Liik here at PDF_Tools


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

hewee,
Many thanks, I'll have a good look at these and see which will suit my needs.

Richard.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. Also do a google search on " pdf online " or " pdf onlin " and google will have a dropdown showing more you can pick from. 

Also even if you sent the PDF document in the body of the email I don't if who gets the email will see it in the body.


----------

